# mount- und init-Probleme nach openrc/baselayout-Update

## zipdrive

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein paar Probleme mit dem neuen baselayout. Ich werds mal auflisten:

 nach dem start des systems scheint er manche Partitionen nicht zu mounten, erst nachdem ich Reset betätige, fährt er hoch und mountet sie

 es existieren keine net.* initscript mehr, lediglich net.lo.openrc.bak

Ich habe die Schritte von http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml befolgt, ich scheine aber irgendwas zu vergessen. Ich verstehe nicht so recht, was mit

 *Quote:*   

> The boot runlevel performs several important steps for every machine. For example, making sure your root filesystem is mounted read/write, that your filesystems are checked for errors, that your mountpoints are available, and that the /proc pseudo-filesystem is started at boot. 

 

gemeint ist. Es heißt wohl, dass ich in der fstab dem / eine rw verpassen soll. Den Rest verstehe ich nicht so ganz ...

Vielleicht weiß jemand einen Rat ....

Grüße

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

zu dem Mountproblem der Partitionen solltest du deine fstab einmal zeigen. Meine „/” wird schon ewig „noatime” gemountet.

Du scheinst auch die Migrationsanleitung nicht genau befolgt zu haben, sonst hättest du

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

ausgeführt. Oder eben entsprechend deines Systems den Befehl angepasst.

Eine Erfahrung die ich bei der Umstellung gemacht habe ist die, daß bei gemachten Konfigurationsfehlern das System sehr lange zum booten benötigt, aber letzendlich werden dann default-Werte, wenn möglich, gesetzt - ob die nun funktionieren sei dahingestellt - und bis zum Schluss gebootet. Bei mir zickte zuerst der hostname bei sendmail herum. Hab' die benötigten Werte eingetragen und gut…

MfG  Jens

----------

## zipdrive

Du hast meinem Beitrag wohl nicht gelesen: Es existieren keinerlei net scripte mehr, nichtmal net.lo.

```
/dev/sda5   /   reiserfs   rw,noatime 0 1
```

 beantwortet auch den anderen Tipp, oder nicht?

Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter ....

----------

## Martux

Das net-script wird beim update gelöscht und muß neu erstellt werden.

----------

## zipdrive

Nachdem ich openrc nochmal emerged habe existiert net.lo auf einmal wieder. Es bleibt leider noch immer das Problem mit dem mounten der Partitionen. Hier mal meine fstab, vll fällt euch ja was auf:

```
/dev/sda1   /boot   ext3   noauto   0 2

/dev/sda2   none   swap   sw   0 0

/dev/sda5   /   reiserfs   rw,noatime 0 1

/dev/sda6   /usr   reiserfs   noatime 0 0

/dev/sda7   /var   reiserfs   noatime 0 0

/dev/sda8   /opt   reiserfs   noatime 0 0

/dev/sda9   /home   reiserfs   noatime 0 0

/dev/sda10   /media   reiserfs   noatime 0 0

/dev/dvdrw   /mnt/dvd   auto   noauto,rw,users   0 0

/dev/sdc1   /mnt/usbdrive   auto   noauto,rw,exec,users   0 0

none   /proc   proc   defaults   0 0

tmpfs   /dev/shm   tmpfs   defaults   0 0

```

Außer / wird scheinbar laut mtab nichts weiter gemountet. Wenn ich bei pass eine 1 oder 2 eintrage werden die Partitionen überprüft und es wird [...] NOT CLEAN gemeldet, was aber nicht stimmt. Habe die Laufwerke mit der LiveCD überprüft, da war alles okay.

----------

## mv

Was ist denn bei Dir so alles im "boot" runlevel?

```
/dev/sda1   /boot   ext3   noauto   0 2
```

Ist zwar OT, aber ein Journal auf der boot-Partition ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

----------

## zipdrive

```
total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 Nov 22 01:04 alsasound -> /etc/init.d/alsasound

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Nov 20 23:52 bootmisc -> /etc/init.d/bootmisc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Nov 20 23:52 consolefont -> /etc/init.d/consolefont

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Apr 23 00:57 device-mapper -> /etc/init.d/device-mapper

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Apr 23 00:57 fsck -> /etc/init.d/fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Apr 23 00:57 hostname -> /etc/init.d/hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Apr 23 00:57 hwclock -> /etc/init.d/hwclock

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Nov 20 23:52 keymaps -> /etc/init.d/keymaps

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Nov 20 23:52 localmount -> /etc/init.d/localmount

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Apr 23 00:57 modules -> /etc/init.d/modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Apr 23 00:57 mtab -> /etc/init.d/mtab

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Nov 20 23:52 net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Apr 23 00:57 procfs -> /etc/init.d/procfs

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Apr 23 00:57 root -> /etc/init.d/root

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Apr 23 00:57 sysctl -> /etc/init.d/sysctl

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Apr 23 00:57 termencoding -> /etc/init.d/termencoding

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Nov 20 23:52 urandom -> /etc/init.d/urandom

```

----------

## mv

Das sieht eigentlich vernünftig aus (zwar weiß ich nicht, warum alsasound nicht in "default" steht und ich vermisse swap, aber das dürfte beides hier wohl nichts ausmachen). Schon mal 

```
/lib/rc/bin/rc-depend --update
```

 probiert?

----------

## zipdrive

Nein, das hats nicht gelöst. Ich könnte auch kein log posten, weil immer wenn das auftritt var nicht gemountet wird, wodurch nicht geloggt wird.

----------

## zipdrive

Ich bin zwar nicht auf die Lösung des Problems gestoßen, konnte es aber mit dispatch-conf lösen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *zipdrive wrote:*   

> Ich bin zwar nicht auf die Lösung des Problems gestoßen, konnte es aber mit dispatch-conf lösen.

 

Dann hast du aber nicht wirklich alle Anweisungen befolgt. Es steht in der Doku doch explizit man soll dispatch-conf ausführen:

 *Quote:*   

> It is critical that you run dispatch-conf and ensure your /etc is up to date before rebooting. Failure to do so will result in an unbootable system and will require the use of the Gentoo LiveCD to perform the steps below to repair your system.

 

Falls du dispatch-conf jedoch bereits beim ersten mal ausgeführt hast und es danach nochmals ausführen musstest, dann würde ich das als BUG bezeichnen. In diesem Fall solltest du das unter https://bugs.gentoo.org melden.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

